# For Rossignol Ski Owners



## RossiSkier (Jan 4, 2005)

Hello fellow Rossignol Ski Lovers.   I have a small collection including Bandit X, Rebel X, RPM17, and 9S Pro.   I am always looking to add to the collection.   I am drooling over the 9X and 9S Oversize and of course I need to add a B3 to my collection soon as well.  They are perfect NORTHEAST SKI's.  _If you hate Rossignols, or french skis in general, please don't trash my thread._

*Question: What kind of Rossi's do you own. Why do you like them.  What kind are on your wish list.*
*
2005 ROSSIGNOL*

*R A C E R S*
GIANT SLALOM: Rossignol 9X World Cup - 102 - 65 - 91
SLALOM: Rossignol 9S World Cup - 117 - 65 - 104
*G R O O M E R S*
CARVING HIGH PERF: Rossignol 9S Oversize - 118 - 66 - 104
CARVING PERFORMANCE: Rossignol Zenith Z5 - 112-68-98
CARVING SPORT: Rossignol Zenith Z3 - 112-68-98
ALL-TERRAIN CROSS SPORT: Rossignol 300 TDI - 111–67–98
ALL-TERRAIN CROSS HIGH PERF: Rossignol 9X Oversize - 109 - 68 - 92
*F R E E R I D E R S*
ALL-TERRAIN RIDE  HIGH PERF: Rossignol B1 - 109 - 70 - 99
ALL-TERRAIN RIDE SPORT: Rossignol Bandit - 109 - 70 - 98
FREERIDE HIGH PERF MID-FAT: Rossignol B2 - 113 - 76 - 103
*N E W  S C H O O L*
NEW SCHOOL: Rossignol Scratch FS -110 - 80 - 103
*B I G  M O U N T A I N  R I P P E R S*
HIGH PERF FAT: Rossignol B3 - 122 - 94 - 112
BIG FAT TWIN: Rossignol Scratch BC -122 - 90 - 115


----------



## RossiSkier (Jan 4, 2005)

*Correction to above*

I'm looking to add a B1 to my collection.  THEY are the perfect Northeast Ski.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 4, 2005)

I've demoed quite a few Rossignols and never found a pair I liked. Probably just a matter of my size and skiing style, but Rossi's always seemed to perform like wet noodles for me. Never been much of a Salomon fan either. Since there are so many equipment choices out there, I'll admit I haven't even tried a Rossi or a Salomon ski in years because they just don't seem to work for me.

But that's just me.

And it's nothing against the French...I ski Dynastars.


----------



## RossiSkier (Jan 4, 2005)

*Dynastars*

There are so many Rossignol models it is hard to make a sweeping generality about their noodleness.  You must have demo's those CUT skis.  Those are noodles to me.

I am curious to as which model Dynastar's you use.


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 4, 2005)

I got my first pair of Rossi skis in 1972, and with only a 6-month hiatus in high school (until my Atomics got stolen) I have skied on them ever since..........until this year.  Just got a pair of Head short/fat/shaped skis and I really like them...........sorry, RossiSkier.........but rock on with your chicken skis.......


----------



## JimG. (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Dynastars*



			
				RossiSkier said:
			
		

> There are so many Rossignol models it is hard to make a sweeping generality about their noodleness.  You must have demo's those CUT skis.  Those are noodles to me.
> 
> I am curious to as which model Dynastar's you use.



Oh, those CUTs were bad! Most of the Rossi's that came out at the beginning of the shaped ski craze in '96-'97 didn't measure up for me. I had friends who raved about the "Viper" and "Bandit" series, but I hated them. It's been at least 5 years since I've tried a Rossi.

I ski the Dynastar Candide/Concept 178. It's a simple twin tip with a wood core, laminated construction. The geometry is fairly wide underfoot, and they are snappy turners that are great in bumps but still good for medium radius carving on fast groomers.


----------



## RossiSkier (Jan 4, 2005)

*dear mister moderator*



			
				ChileMass said:
			
		

> I got my first pair of Rossi skis in 1972, and with only a 6-month hiatus in high school (until my Atomics got stolen) I have skied on them ever since..........until this year.  Just got a pair of Head short/fat/shaped skis and I really like them...........sorry, RossiSkier.........but rock on with your chicken skis.......



mister moderator why do you call rossi's "chicken skis" since the last time your used them was 1972.   aren't moderator's supposed to have sort of enthusiasm for promoting good will from people instead of sounding like an ass.


----------



## RossiSkier (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Dynastars*



			
				JimG. said:
			
		

> RossiSkier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JimG. (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Dynastars*



			
				RossiSkier said:
			
		

> Nice ride.



They work well for me; I'm sure there are some who might feel otherwise. I hear people complain about the confusingly endless ski choices out there, but really, if you can't find a ski that suits you today then something must be wrong other than the ski on your foot.

That's why you need to DEMO, DEMO, DEMO!


----------



## jimme (Jan 4, 2005)

A Ski Instructor at Jiminy saw my skis and said "Never sell those skis, they're the best carvers I've skied and am sorry I sold mine."  Naturally he was talking about my pair of Rossignol T-Power (Mountain) Vipers--Model year 2000.

I like 'em beacuse they "bite" into ice and hardpack, do well in bumps and have a short turn radius. I love to carve tight turns and these skis work wonders. I demo'd Salomon and Dynastar's and the Rossi's picked me.  :wink:

Jimme  :beer:


----------



## jimme (Jan 4, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> I got my first pair of Rossi skis in 1972, and with only a 6-month hiatus in high school (until my Atomics got stolen) I have skied on them ever since..........until this year.  Just got a pair of Head short/fat/shaped skis and I really like them...........sorry, RossiSkier.........but rock on with your chicken skis.......



Rock skis, shaped skis, telemark skis, twin-tip skis, short skis, Nordic skis. . .but  Chicken skis? What the heck are they? 

Jimme


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 4, 2005)

People who have a dogged allegiance to a certain ski brand worry me. (Unless they rep for the company) Is it a need to belong or be identified as Rossi Guy? “You want to know something about Rossi’s, go ask Joe he has almost every Rossi ever made.”    :wink:   

  I used to ski the XX's. I liked them.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 4, 2005)

People who have a dogged allegiance to anything worry me.
Except bourbon. I am doggedly loyal to bourbon.


----------



## GadgetRick (Jan 4, 2005)

*T-Power*

I ski the T-Powers and love them. Lots of fun, tight turning radius and very lively.

That's not to say I don't like other skis as well...


----------



## RossiSkier (Jan 4, 2005)

*"Chicken Skis Rock!"*

"Chicken Skis Rock!"
                                        Sledhaulingmedic


----------



## Greg (Jan 4, 2005)

RossiSkier said:
			
		

> highpeaksdrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uncalled for, RossiSkier. :x  You know, your posts have a certain trollish quality to them (e.g. your Jiminy bashing). You even preface this thread with "If you hate Rossignols, or french skis in general, please don't trash my thread." That certainly reads like a taunt to me.

You're certainly entitled to your opinion, and so is HPD. I think his point was that it's silly to be "married" to one brand, especially with all the quality skis out there nowadays from a number of manufacturers. All I ask is that folks respect each others' opinions. This forum doesn't usually register very high on the flame meter and I intend to keep it that way. There are a number of other forums out there where you can act as rude and insulting as you want...  :-?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 4, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> I got my first pair of Rossi skis in 1972, and with only a 6-month hiatus in high school (until my Atomics got stolen) I have skied on them ever since..........until this year.  Just got a pair of Head short/fat/shaped skis and I really like them...........sorry, RossiSkier.........but rock on with your chicken skis.......



I think he is referring to the company's rooster logo that appeared on the tips of the older skis.  My older ones have them.   :wink:   I don't think he meant it to be insulting.

As for the main topic, I owned three pair of Rossi skis and they worked very well.  My uncle swears by them (and rips down Burke's cruisers on them).  I demoed some basic rental pairs last season and they were nice.  I went with the HEAD IM 75's, which have more energy and control.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 4, 2005)

[quote="thetrailbossI think he is referring to the company's chicken logo that appeared on the tips of the older skis.  Mine older ones have them.   :wink:   I don't think he meant it to be insulting.[/quote]

Actually I think it's suppose to be a Rooster!  And I agree with Greg, Chill-out RossiSkiier.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 4, 2005)

Beetlenut said:
			
		

> [quote="thetrailbossI think he is referring to the company's chicken logo that appeared on the tips of the older skis.  My older ones have them.   :wink:   I don't think he meant it to be insulting.
> Actually I think it's suppose to be a Rooster!  And I agree with Greg, Chill-out RossiSkiier.



Just made the correction...thanks Beetlenut and welcome to the forum!   :wink:


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 4, 2005)

As for Rossi ski's. I owned and skied-to-death a pair of 7S's.  One of the best skis I skied on until the shaped skis came out.  I ski Atomic now.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 4, 2005)

Beetlenut said:
			
		

> As for Rossi ski's. I owned and skied-to-death a pair of 7S's.  One of the best skis I skied on until the shaped skis came out.  I ski Atomic now.



Got a pair of the 7SK's on sale if you know anyone who wants some  :wink:   They were a good pair.


----------



## skijay (Jan 4, 2005)

Maybe it is a New England thing, but I have heard Rossi skis called chicken skis back when the chicken / rooster (whatever it is / was) logo was on the tips.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 4, 2005)

Rossi strato's were my last Rossi skiies loved them.  No long term favorite Atomic these days.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 4, 2005)

no need to be dropping slightly altered F bombs, RossiSkier.  especially considering highpeaksdrifter has a legit point if stated slightly inflamatory, but no need to escalate the inflamation.

for my own experience, i bought a rossi 9x for a race ski in my college days around 1998-1999.  the ski snapped on me after less than two full seasons in use.  wasn't while racing either.  the top layer snapped clear off the base exposing the foam core i am not to fond of.  felt i got better race performance out of volkls.  for a more natural snow ski, i tried the current model B2 and didn't like it at all, didn't work at all for me.  different strokes for different folks though, that's why so many different skis and models are made!


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 4, 2005)

> Hey highpeaksdoochebag.  who the fluck cares what worries you.  if you don't like rossi's beat it.  who are you to question a person's enthusiasm for skiing or anything else.  i don't know who joe is and i don't care.




This is why I remain loyal to bourbon.
Joe! I'll have another.


----------



## RossiSkier (Jan 5, 2005)

*Chicken Skis*

Ok, I see what the chicken thing is all about now.   Sorry about getting upset.  People should be careful not to get personal, like saying things about why somebody chooses a particular ski or a forum member name.  Don't say anything in a forum that you wouldn't say to somebody in a bar sitting on the stool next to you.   I learned to ski at a small mountain that was an authorized Rossignol dealer and subsequently used Rossi's all my life because of the great deals we would get on them.  But I have had Dynastar, Tyrolia, and Head skis as well.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Chicken Skis*



			
				RossiSkier said:
			
		

> Ok, I see what the chicken thing is all about now.   Sorry about getting upset.  People should be careful not to get personal, like saying things about why somebody chooses a particular ski or a forum member name.  Don't say anything in a forum that you wouldn't say to somebody in a bar sitting on the stool next to you.   I learned to ski at a small mountain that was an authorized Rossignol dealer and subsequently used Rossi's all my life because of the great deals we would get on them.  But I have had Dynastar, Tyrolia, and Head skis as well.



I would have said it to you sitting next to you in a bar because then you could have seen by my expression and tone that I was only kiddin around. I don't care what anybody skis or does for that matter. Sorry for tickin you off. I put the wink  :wink: thing in my post to show I wasn't serious.

BTW highpeaksdoochebag was funny.


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Chicken Skis*



			
				RossiSkier said:
			
		

> Ok, I see what the chicken thing is all about now.   Sorry about getting upset.  People should be careful not to get personal, like saying things about why somebody chooses a particular ski or a forum member name.  Don't say anything in a forum that you wouldn't say to somebody in a bar sitting on the stool next to you.   I learned to ski at a small mountain that was an authorized Rossignol dealer and subsequently used Rossi's all my life because of the great deals we would get on them.  But I have had Dynastar, Tyrolia, and Head skis as well.




Of course we called them "chicken skis" cuz of the rooster on the tips!  And yes, it was meant as a joke.  Plus, I said I got my FIRST pair of Rossis in '72 and have skied on them ever since, RossiSkier.  Read carefully and use your finger on the screen if need be....... .  And dude, that's another joke.  You deserve it after getting all flamed up yesterday.......be cool and have fun on this here board, or I'll moderate yer butt out of here - !!!! 

I stayed loyal to Rossis cuz I raced thru high school and Rossis were the best slalom/GS skis of the day.  I trusted them, and had high confidence in the performance of every pair I had (about 5).  

I am also completely loyal to bourbon.  Wild Turkey 101 rules......


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Jan 5, 2005)

Wow!  I hadn't heard them called "Chicken Skis" since the days of the ST Comps.  (Technically, it is a Nightingale.)

I have a pair of STX's which are some of the most verstile skis I've owned.  A little narrow in the waist for really deep Pow, still hold their own well.  They hold a great edge on hardpack and all in all, are a great Eastern ski.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 5, 2005)

sledhaulingmedic said:
			
		

> Wow!  I hadn't heard them called "Chicken Skis" since the days of the ST Comps.  (Technically, it is a Nightingale.)
> 
> I have a pair of STX's which are some of the most verstile skis I've owned.  A little narrow in the waist for really deep Pow, still hold their own well.  They hold a great edge on hardpack and all in all, are a great Eastern ski.



It's a nightingale?  Really?  Guess you learn something everyday!   :wink:   My question is why was that logo used?


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Jan 5, 2005)

"Rossignol" = "Nightingale en Francais


----------



## RossiSkier (Jan 5, 2005)

*NIGHTENGALE*

Wow, I checked on Babel Fish and it's true, Rossignol means nighingale in French.  That's not very manly.  Even a crow would be better.  They took the chicken off the tips since they started making parabolic skis.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: NIGHTENGALE*



			
				RossiSkier said:
			
		

> Rossignol means nighingale in French.  That's not very manly.



Look at it this way: the bird means "these skis and the skier on them fly!".

Oh, and someone mentioned the old Rossi 7SK. Now THAT was a great ski for some serious GS action. Probably the best carving "straight" ski I ever skied on. Too bad I'm more of a glade/bump skier than a groomer/racer skier. 

See, I'm open minded even though I'm opinionated!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 5, 2005)

I never would have guessed that Rossignol meant, "nightingale" in French!  

Yes, the 7SK was a great ski...still have a pair for sale if anyone wants 'em.  "I'll give you a good deal!"   :wink:


----------



## Bkroon9175 (Jan 5, 2005)

I ski RPMs and my wife skis B2's.  I love the RPM, very dependable.  My previous skis were Volkl and the RPM kills those.
My wife took a good four weeks to get used to the B2.  She demo'd themand loved 'em so we bought em.  But it still took a while


----------



## RossiSkier (Jan 5, 2005)

*Rossi Slalom Ski*

Every who skied with the 7S seems to swear by it.  I bought a used pair of mint condition 1999 9S Pro 198's.  They are 85/62/74 with a 16M turning radius. They are the narrowest tip on any parabolic ski I have seen.  Back when Rossignol was tinkering with ski sizes to see what performed best.
 I am bringing them and others to Mount Snow tomorrow for a three day excursion.


----------



## jimme (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Chicken Skis*



			
				ChileMass said:
			
		

> Of course we called them "chicken skis" cuz of the rooster on the tips!  And yes, it was meant as a joke.  Plus, I said I got my FIRST pair of Rossis in '72 and have skied on them ever since, RossiSkier.  Read carefully and use your finger on the screen if need be....... .  And dude, that's another joke.  You deserve it after getting all flamed up yesterday.......be cool and have fun on this here board, or I'll moderate yer butt out of here - !!!!
> 
> I stayed loyal to Rossis cuz I raced thru high school and Rossis were the best slalom/GS skis of the day.  I trusted them, and had high confidence in the performance of every pair I had (about 5).
> 
> I am also completely loyal to bourbon.  Wild Turkey 101 rules......



  How could I have missed that? When I mentioned to a friend a few years ago that I had Rossi's he asked "Do they still have the Chicken on them?" I should have caught that .

RossiSkier was justified in asking anti Rossi/French ski  people to refrain from posting snide comments. A simple request that did not work. I did not construe it as a tease.  Someone could have started a different thread. It looked like it would be decent to have a "pro- Rossi" thread without the nonsense. Guess not. While most was in fun some comments weren't. A sure sign we need to ski more.  :beer: 

JImme


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 5, 2005)

Ski more, and have more bourbon.
Preferably in that order.


----------



## RossiSkier (Jan 5, 2005)

Bkroon9175 said:
			
		

> I ski RPMs and my wife skis B2's.  I love the RPM, very dependable.  My previous skis were Volkl and the RPM kills those.
> My wife took a good four weeks to get used to the B2.  She demo'd themand loved 'em so we bought em.  But it still took a while



I have a pair of 2003 RPM 17's 107/70/97 184.   They are incredible crud busters.  One of the best all mountain skis I ever bought.  Better than the Rebel X.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Jan 5, 2005)

Here's the last pair of "Chicken Skis" I had prior to the STX's







Super G's circa 1985.  The serial number is 97.  Definitely a Manly ski.

Rossi skier:  You can use this for an avatar.  I find the "Chicken" rather stylish, myself.  (But I'm a little retro.)






Chicken skis rock!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 5, 2005)

400th post!!  Man I am bored today!

Yep, I recall looking down at my Rossi 7SK's and seeing that familiar Logo!  I know that Rossi is quite popular at Burke and Jay.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Chicken Skis*



			
				ChileMass said:
			
		

> (Edited for content and to fit on your screen)
> I am also completely loyal to bourbon.  Wild Turkey 101 rules......



I'll comprimise, how about I join you with a nice Anejo Tequilla, aged in a bourbon barrel?


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2005)

sledhaulingmedic said:
			
		

> Rossi skier:  You can use this for an avatar.  I find the "Chicken" rather stylish, myself.  (But I'm a little retro.)


Ha! Hey Rossi - I gave a nice little avatar based on this pic. I hope you like it!  :lol:


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Jan 5, 2005)

That is a Rockin' Avatar!  I hope he keeps it.  It is the essence of Rossi to me, anyways.

I do need to clean those SG's up and take them for a ride.  Last time was 1989 at the original Crotch.  I got on the lift and the lifty looked at me, looked at the skis, looked at me and said: "See you in a minute".,


----------



## Slimbwoozha (Jan 5, 2005)

*scratch baby i love em*

ya i have a pair of used rossi scratch fs 174's i picked up this season.. although they were beat to sh*t , i brought them back from the grave.. after 6 heli screw replacements.. countless hours making the edges from a rail ridden rolled over edge back into a 90 degree.. and lots of p-tex.. and mega coatings of wax.. i'm in love with these skis...

they aren't made to go super fast like a race ski.. they're just made to have fun.. super light, super flexible... and can go through crud like you wouldn't believe.. and they're actually pretty floatatious into about a foot and a half of pow pow

and my favorite part is that they have naked chix on them.. which no one can figure out.. 

matt 
scratch fs lover since 04


----------



## SAB (Jan 6, 2005)

To get this post back on track - Rossi's I've owned:

   Stratos (the old Maroon ones - one of the best skis ever made!)
   Stratos - newer Blue ones. OK but not the same
   4S - two tone grey. Skied them to death
   4S - Teal Green. Classic ski but became spagetti too quickly
   4S - Teal Green - second pair!
   5S - One of the best all-mountain skis I ever had. I actually still have them, but they sit in the rafters since I made the switch to telemark skiing
   Enery 9.9 with tele bindings - Great carving ski, at least with the tele set up.
   Energy 10.1 with tele - after going to a pair of K2's and not liking them at all, I found a brand new pair of out-of-production Energy's in the attic of the local ski shop. Got a great deal. Actually thinking of going back for another pair to save for the future. Hey, when you find something that works, stay with it!

   I also demo'd a pair of 7S's - never been on a pair of skis that held an edge on ice like those did. Just a little too stiff for the kind of skiing I like to do.

   Plus, my son owns 2 pairs of Bandit X's - great eastern all mountain ski - bumps, glades, cruising. 

That doesn't mean I haven't owned skis from other companies over the years - K2, Atomic Dynastar, but I seem to keep coming back to the 'chicken skis'

SAB


----------



## RossiSkier (Jan 10, 2005)

*New School Scratch*

Good luck with those new Scratch's.  Those twin tips look like fun.  The New School skiers are a great thing.  Rather the New Schoolers doing tricks on twin tips than getting squirrley on a snowbored.  Rock on with your Sratch's baby!


----------



## Jwp1534 (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey this may seem a little off topic but I am in the market for skis (probably could have bought some by now after all the renting...oh well) but I was wondering what the main advantages to twin tips are. Also, any possible suggestions as to types of skis would be appreciated,  I am 5'10" and 150 pounds and I would call myself an intermediate skier. Thanks


----------



## BickMaster (Jan 27, 2005)

*Chicken Scratch*

First, I am not mister-try -em'all. 

As far as I can remember Rossignol skis were never far from my ski life.
Got a pair of ST-650 in the 70's. Were great for slalom but not the sticks I needed. They eventually delaminated because of very bad treatment.

Got obcure K2, Kastle Freestyle, Kastle National Team, Dynastar Assault etc. over the years.

I just bought a pair of Scratch FS one month ago. These sticks rock. Quick turns, great all around skis that are very good in powder, glades, steep stuff.
They edge great. Allow for real quick jump turns in the steepest runs, fly with ease in the air.
Will try them at Kickinghorse in a few weeks...   *<:OP

There was one single thing I did not buy them for: icy hardpack chalk and you know what ? They're pretty good at it too !

O.K. they are not the most stable skis at high speed but I prefer race snowboarding when it gets hard anyway.

My only concern is lenght: these twintips are 180 and I would have prefered 174. Not so bad for $ 350 CDN bindings include though ...


----------



## rotorite86 (Jan 28, 2005)

I am currently riding on and old pair or Rossis, probably 6 years old, not shaped/cut. If I had money I would definately get some new skis. I looked at those b1/b2/b3 Rossi's, I like them!


----------



## RossiSkier (Jan 28, 2005)

Jwp1534 said:
			
		

> Hey this may seem a little off topic but I am in the market for skis (probably could have bought some by now after all the renting...oh well) but I was wondering what the main advantages to twin tips are. Also, any possible suggestions as to types of skis would be appreciated,  I am 5'10" and 150 pounds and I would call myself an intermediate skier. Thanks



Twin tips are for New School skiiers who like to ski forwards and backwards.  That's right a$$ backwards.  Some of the twin tips like the Rossi Scratch FS are fat and really nice boards.  But they are for those crazy flying kids.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Jan 28, 2005)

RossiSkier:  I'm disapointed you changed your avatar


----------



## RossiSkier (Jan 31, 2005)

sledhaulingmedic said:
			
		

> RossiSkier:  I'm disapointed you changed your avatar



for a pair of 184cm B2's, I will go back to the Nightengale.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Feb 5, 2005)

<bump>

Went to a super secret location Thursday and gave the secret Ninja Sladhauler handshake and got to Ski the '05-'06 models.  Oddly enough, I skied on Chicken Skis all day.

VS Ti Oversize was super responsive, but needed so be skied HARD.  Get on it and it holds an edge like you're riding on rails.

B3 is definitely a great ski, but the conditions were all goomed packed powder/Loose granular/Hardpack.  They skied nice, but a carver was more the stix for the day.  THey feel like they'd be the berries in soft stuff.

Z9 was my favorite.  Another patroller and I both had the experience to taking out a pair just a little longer than the perfect length.  I went frist on a 170 and liked it a lot.  I bumped up to a 176 and went over to the Kidderbrook side, because it was empty.  I made big, wide, edge to edge turns, with no slipping at all.  THe problem as, the arc were wide enough that I was going WAY to fast.  I went back to the 170's for the rest of the day.

Nice skis, all of them.  Next year will be boots and another pair of tele


----------



## RossiSkier (Feb 7, 2005)

I am waiting for the Rossi truck to pull up to Willard Moutain.  It is expected something in the next couple of weeks.  "Hello sir, may I try a pair of your B2's? Thank you very much. Bye!"  I'm practicing my lines.    Wish I could catch a lift to Killington on that truck.  Here is my Rossi truck demo wish list:

*Bandit B2's *- 182cm.  MID-FAT 113/76/103 






*9S Oversize* - 173cm. 118/66/104 





*Zenith Z5 TP* - 178cm. 112/68/98


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 6, 2005)

I have a set of Bandit single x's from three seasons ago for all mountain skiing and a set of Rossi Axioms for skiing the woods.

On the wish list is a set of B2's


----------



## Lostone (Mar 6, 2005)

> B3 is definitely a great ski, but the conditions were all goomed packed powder/Loose granular/Hardpack. They skied nice, but a carver was more the stix for the day. THey feel like they'd be the berries in soft stuff.



I really don't know the B3.  I have two pair of the XXs that I consider a utility, do it all ski.  

But I also have a pair of Vokl G4s.  They are a little wider, and I believe like the B3.  I find that to make them carve you have to get them out to the side and on edge.  

If you trus them to make them move...   they *move*!   :wink:


----------



## swdbear26 (Dec 2, 2005)

*5S*

I havent skied in 5 years, but still own my 5S's....  with the right boots, and setup.... nothing better!!!  

 Any bumps a jump, mash the moguls, and steer on the tips... jump into those turns, not work ur way... :->

 Skis (5S) Boots (8.0 Xscream) poles (Scott of course), and Bindings (Marker.

  Back on the slopes at 9am in the morning.... YEEEE- HAAAA


----------



## RossiSkier (Dec 2, 2005)

Wow, 5C's! What a classic.  We're talking Alberto Tomba!  I have 9 X's and I consider those old.  

Run 'em till they don't go no mo'!


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Dec 2, 2005)

RossiSkier said:
			
		

> Wow, 5C's! What a classic.  We're talking Alberto Tomba!  I have 9 X's and I consider those old.
> 
> Run 'em till they don't go no mo'!



Your Avatar is from a pair of 215cm Grey and Black SuperG's, circa 1984


----------



## RossiSkier (Dec 3, 2005)

sledhaulingmedic said:
			
		

> Your Avatar is from a pair of 215cm Grey and Black SuperG's, circa 1984



What a great year.  Chicken skis rock.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Dec 4, 2005)

I was hoping to get a pair of VS this season, but the deal fell through  

Atomic B5 this year.  Atomics ski nice, but don's seem to hold up under my petite build and delicate ski style.


----------



## RossiSkier (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: 5S*



			
				swdbear26 said:
			
		

> I havent skied in 5 years, but still own my 5S's....



Today at Mount Snow I saw a guy on 4S's. They were vintage.  He was a pass holder too. He could move in them pretty well.


----------



## freestyle-skibum (Dec 7, 2005)

wow i never new rossis were french...or did i just read it wrong, but yea i would have to say rossis are a sweet ski, but the pair that i have died so now im riding on some k2 Seht Pistols


----------



## Marc (Dec 7, 2005)

I have a pair of the 'wet noodle' CUT's.

Woot.



They're my everyday/rock ski until the spring.  I figure a wet noodle can't bounce me around when I make feable attempts at mogul trails and they work in whatever else.  A very blah ski, admitedly.

I usually stray from brand loyalty myself, but if you get a good deal on them, I'm also a slave to my frugality (read: I'm a cheap bastage), so who am I to judge.

The B2 was on my demo list, and the B1.  I have the P50's for carving so I can sacrifice a bit of that aspect.  We'll see.



Also, yes, bourbon = goodness.




... that is all.


----------



## kbroderick (Dec 10, 2005)

Hmm...Rossis I had:
- Blue Stratos of some variety picked up from a swap, I think.  I was young enough and skied poorly enough that it probably didn't matter what they were.
- Black Rossi 7SKs, 188cm, broke in a disagreement with a tree (along with my collarbone).
- Purple 7XKs, 203cm, don't recall what happened to them, but I had one of my better Super-G results on them.
- 193cm EX's, currently sitting in the corner without plates or bindings.  May end up as woods skis this year.
- 188cm 7SK (yellow), currently sitting in another corner without plates or bindings.  Excellent J-turn ski.  May end up as furniture in the near future.
- 188cm 9S, currently sitting around with FK's bindings and risers.  Last of the pre-shaped Rossi slalom skis.
- 191 cm Super Cut 9.9.  All the torsional rigidity of a wet noodle.  Sold.
- 191 cm 9X 9.9.  Don't know why I didn't learn from the 191 Super Cuts, but they claimed this was a better ski.  Don't know what happened to them; may have been sold.
- 198 cm 9X 9.3.  In the corner with metal Rossi plates and Salomon Comp Springs.  Decent cruiser.
- 215 cm DH skis (EX's topskin, but not Dualtec construction...these really date to the 7XK generation).  Fast, wish I had more excuses to use them.
- 167 cm T-Power Vipers with a ridiculous amount of mileage and Rossi demo bindings -- my primary skis for the past couple of years, and one of my favorites.

I think I'd really like some of the newer all-mountain skis, but I don't forsee the cash to buy them happening this year.


----------



## V Gates (Mar 13, 2007)

*Old Rossi*

I might be dating myself a bit but when I got my Rossi 4S Kevlar I thought I had something good. But after I skied on my 2005 Dynastar Cross 10 178. I nailed them to the garage wall. Placed 7th out of 75 in NASTAR first race. Granded a 12 year old girl beat me.
   My friend says his Rossi XScream cant hold him on ice like his old straight skis did. Maybe they are too long for him??


----------



## Goblin84 (Mar 13, 2007)

my last pair i turely owned were rossi cuts (got em for $50 with marker m61 bindings way back when...how could is say no?)

a friend gave my roommate a pair of rossi mogul skis which are pretty fun, I dont mind those.  I actually ski them more then he does (for those who went to cannon with me, thats what I was on for that trip)


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 13, 2007)

V Gates said:


> I might be dating myself a bit but when I got my Rossi 4S Kevlar I thought I had something good. But after I skied on my 2005 Dynastar Cross 10 178. I nailed them to the garage wall. Placed 7th out of 75 in NASTAR first race. Granded a 12 year old girl beat me.
> My friend says his Rossi XScream cant hold him on ice like his old straight skis did. Maybe they are too long for him??



Wow...this thread is over 2 years old!  Nice find V Gates and welcome to the forum.  My ski buddy lives right off of Clay Pitts (just west of Larkfield.)  Some Islanders on this forum as well.


----------



## Oak22 (Sep 11, 2007)

*B1 or not B1?????*

I am looking for new boards this year and was leaning towards B1's.  Anyone have anything good or bad to say about them?  What about B2's?


----------



## millerm277 (Sep 11, 2007)

Oak22 said:


> I am looking for new boards this year and was leaning towards B1's.  Anyone have anything good or bad to say about them?  What about B2's?



I believe they changed the dimensions on the B1's last year, so I'm not sure if it changed the way the ski feels or not. However, I've got a set of BX's (04-05 B1's, with 06 topsheets),.and they perform great in just about any conditions here in the east. B3's are great in powder.


----------



## skimore (Sep 11, 2007)

Oak22 said:


> I am looking for new boards this year and was leaning towards B1's.  Anyone have anything good or bad to say about them?  What about B2's?



Broken 2 pair of B1's in last 3 years....one broke directly in front of toe piece and other behind heel piece

Not suited to any hard charging


----------



## millerm277 (Sep 11, 2007)

skimore said:


> Broken 2 pair of B1's in last 3 years....one broke directly in front of toe piece and other behind heel piece
> 
> Not suited to any hard charging



What's your weight? I'm 145lbs, 6' 1", and have never had any problems of that sort, and I've taken them through bumps, trees, some drops, and just about anything else out there.....


----------

